# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  7 سال پیش علاقه زیاد به پزشکی شیراز نابودم کرد!(لطفا کمک کنید)

## علیرضا کریم پور

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
من حدود هفت سال پیش در دوران دبیرستان عاشق قبول شدن در دانشگاه پزشکی شیراز بودم ولی وقتی سال سوم دبیرستان به یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی خوب رفتم فهمیدم که فقط عشق کافی نیست و من خیلی خیلی از همه عقب هستم و رقیب های من خیلی گردن کلفت تر از اون چیزی هستن که فک میکردم...برا همین اونقدر از قبول نشدن ترسیدم و استرس بیخودی به خودم دادم که در اوج تحصیل و با داشتن بهترین نمرات ترک تحصیل کردم که مایه تعجب همهگان شد...سال بعدش برگشتم سمت درس ولی دیگه اون فرد درسخون نبودم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ضعیف تموم کردم و بعدش رفتم خدمت...بعد از اینکه خدمت رو تموم کردم هزار تا کار رو امتحان کردم حتی کارهایی که درامد خیلی خوبی هم داشت ولی هیچوقت شبها اروم نرفتم تو رخت خواب و هیچوقت صبح ها با انرژی بیدار نشدم ، بدلیل که همیشه حس میکردم من باید یه کاری رو انجام میدادم که ندادم و این مسیر الانم به رستگاری من ختم نمیشه...! خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه چند ماه پیش یه اتفاق تو زندگیم افتاد و من کلا برگشتم به دورانی که تو اوج بودم و تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه و متاسفانه بیخودی و بی برنامه ریزی شروع کردم و طی 2 ماه اینقدر به خودم استرس وارد کردم که باز دوباره شد مثل همون 7 سال پیش و با اختلالات اضطرابی گرفتم...و از آذر ماه که جدی شروع کردم همش دچار استرس بودم و اصلا نتونستم بخونم و الان هم رسیدیم به دی ماه...1000 بار هی شکست خوردم و هی بلند شدم ینی 1000 بار به خودم قول دادم که دیگه استرس بسه و باید شروع کنم و 1000 بار قولمو شکستم و کم کم دیگه مغزم به خودم بی اعتماد شد... الان دیگه 3 روزه حتی 1 ساعت هم نخوابیدم چون خیل تلاش کردم و بعد از 7 سال دوباره خودمو جمع و جور کردم تا برم اون دانشگاه ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه اینقدر طی این یکی دوماه استرس به خودم دادم که همه تایم های خوبم رو تلف کردم و الان رسیدیدم به دی ماه ، و از نظر عقلی دیگه نمیشه توی 6 ماه پزشکی شیراز قبول شد...و من هم واقعا قبولی در این دانشگاه برام یه نوع رستگاری هس ، دیگه 25 سالم هس و میدونم نباید الکی به یه دانشگاه وابسته شد ولی این دانشگاه 7 سال پیش زندگی منو تقریبا خراب کرد و الان هم پس از 7 سال طی 2 ماه وزنم رو از 65 کیلو به 48 تغییر داده ، ینی فقط بگم که داغونم کرده...خلاصه اگه اینقدر اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمیدادم ولی میدونم اگه من شکستش ندم تا آخر عمر این حسرت پدرمو درمیاره...چرا؟؟ چون این دومین باری هس که این دانشگاه داره زندگی منو خراب میکنه و من هیج کاری نمیکنم...دوستان خواهش میکنم نظراتتون رو به اشتراک بذارید و بگید اگه من هر چی که دارم رو توی این 6 ماه رو کنم ، میتونم این غول لعنتی که سالهای سال زندگیم رو خراب کرده ، شکست بدم؟؟بوده چنین مورد هایی؟
نظراتتون خیل برام قوت قلب هس و شاید حتی مسیر زندگیم رو تغییر بده و من بتونم دوباره انرژی بگیرم و این غول لعنتی رو شکست بدم ، الان دیگه اونقدر مغزم نسبت به خودم بی اعتماد شده که هر کاری میکنم دیگه میگه نه ، میگه تو یه بازنده ای و همیشه باید ببازی....!
ممنون
یا علی 1400/9/30

----------


## Rubiker

> 1. از نظر عقلی دیگه نمیشه توی 6 ماه پزشکی شیراز قبول شد... 
> 2.دیگه 25 سالم هس و میدونم نباید الکی به یه دانشگاه وابسته شد  
> 3.طی 2 ماه وزنم رو از 65 کیلو به 48 تغییر داده ، ینی فقط بگم که داغونم کرده...
> 4. خلاصه اگه اینقدر اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمیدادم ولی میدونم اگه من شکستش ندم تا آخر عمر این حسرت پدرمو درمیاره...چرا؟؟  
> 5.غول لعنتی که سالهای سال زندگیم رو خراب کرده ، شکست بدم؟؟بوده چنین مورد هایی؟
> 6. الان دیگه اونقدر مغزم نسبت به خودم بی اعتماد شده که هر کاری میکنم دیگه میگه نه ، میگه تو یه بازنده ای و همیشه باید ببازی....!
> ممنون
> یا علی 1400/9/30


سلام علیرضا  جان. پیامتو خوندم و تقریبا میتونم بگم درکش کردم. عزیز برای اینکه اون  آدم سابق نباشی و سرنوشت قبلی رو نداشته باشی باید تغییر کنی دیگه. غیر  اینه. تغییر هم تاوان داره سختی داره.

1. ببین عزیز من یه ده سالی  ازت بزرگترم. پس اگر باهات شوخی کردم لطفا ناراحت نشو. میگی از نظر عقلانی  من قبول نمیشم شیراز. خب پسر خوب منو تو اومدنمون تو این مسیر زیاد عقلانی  نبوده که. اگه عقلانی بود الان سر زندگیمون بودیم و این جا نبودیم که :Yahoo (4):   پس بیا یکاری کنیم. بهش عقلانی فکر نکنیم. پس بیا دیوانه وار جلو بریم.  بخوایم چرتکه بندازیم و حساب کتاب کنیم که نمیشه جلو رفت. باور کن اولین  اشتباهت همینه. میگی من قبول نمیشم. خب همینجا نسخه خودتو پیچوندی دیگه 

2. این برام جالب بود. داداش من برام عجیبه چرا اصرار داری  پزشکی شیراز. خب اگه هدفت پزشکیه خب پزشکی شیراز نبود یه جا دیگه. اینکه  میگی فقط شیراز برام عجیبه. تفکرت مثل بعضی دوستان نوجوون هست. ببخشید من  نظرمو گفتم حمل بر دخالت نکن. ولی همچین تفکری زودگذره. یعنی به محض رسیدن  به مقصود رنگ میبازه. ممکنه هم نظر من اشتباه باشه.

3. عزیز اینو با  توجه به رشته م میگم. اگه غذا نخوردی و لاغر شدی تو اینمدت که باید جبران  کنی. ولی اگه با وجود غذا خوردن و کرونا نگرفتن این همه لاغر شدی حتما یه  چکابی برو تغییر وزن 17 کیلویی تو دو ماه خیلی معنی دار هست

4. یعنی  چی اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمی دادم. یعنی چون حسرتشو میخوری زندگیتو  خراب کرده؟ منظورت از اذیت اینه؟؟؟ اگه اینه عزیز این پزشکی شیراز نیست که  تو رو اذیت می کنه ذهن خودته که داره داغونت می کنه. 

5. چرا به فکر اینی یکی قبل از تو باشه؟ خودت قهرمان زندگیت باش. تو الگوی بقیه باش. چه اشکالی داره؟

6.  اینو حق داری دروغ چرا؟ ولی باید حواستو از این پرت کنی. چون تو اومدی یه  فرصت به خودت بدی. همه ما تو زندگیمون شکست میخوریم و بلند میشیم و دوباره  به خودمون فرصت می دیم. اگر این توان رو نداشتی هرگز بر نمی گشتی سمت کنکور  مجدد. پس قطعا توانشو داری. ذهنیتشم باید داشته باشی

حالا ناقلا پزشکی شیراز خبریه؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> سلام رفیق
> مطمعنن از لحاظ تجربه و درک موقعیتت در جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام کمک بخصوصی کنم
> 
> فقط خواستم صرفا مقداری بنویسم
> 
> میدونی چیه ، من تا به اینجای زندگیم به یک چیزی پی بردم
> اونم این هست که ، خود من تا زمانی که سلامت روان و نگرش مناسبی نداشته باشم توی مسیری که هستم موفق نخواهم شد یا به هدفی که دارم اونجوری که باید نخواهم رسید
> هزاران بار تجربه کردم تا زمانی که درکنار عوامل دیگه ، به ذهن و افکار و وضعیت سلامت روانم رسیدگی نکنم راهی به جایی نخواهم برد
> 
> ...


سلام مرد بزرگ
اول متن گفتی که در جایگاهی نیستی که کمک کنی ولی تو نمیدونی که جایگاهت خیلی بالاتر از این حرفاس
ببین الان شما دقیقا به ریشه ماجرا اشاره کردی " سلامت روان"
چه چیزی بالاتر از این!
بله من هم از همین میترسم چون تا روان سالمی نداشته باشیم در هیچ مسیری موفق نمیشیم ، مثلا یه نمونه ش استرس
استرس علاوه بر اینکه رو یادگیری تاثیر میذاره ، بدتر از اون میاد و بازیابی رو هم تخریب میکنه
خلاصه سرت رو درد نیارم فقط میخوام اینو بگم که حرفی که زدی خیلی بهم کمک میکنه ، فک نکن اینکه بیایی بگی اره حاجی 6 ماه چیه اصلا تو 2 ماه میشه کمک کننده س اتفاقا هیچ کمکی به من نمیکنه و شاید بدتر کنه اوضاع متاسفانه خیلی ها دنبال انگیزه زودگذر هستن
ولی این که میایی و اطلاعات درست و دقیق و حتی اون چیزی که با گوشت و تن خودت تجربه کردی رو میگی واقعا علیه و ممنونم ازت رفیق

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> سلام علیرضا  جان. پیامتو خوندم و تقریبا میتونم بگم درکش کردم. عزیز برای اینکه اون  آدم سابق نباشی و سرنوشت قبلی رو نداشته باشی باید تغییر کنی دیگه. غیر  اینه. تغییر هم تاوان داره سختی داره.
> 
> 1. ببین عزیز من یه ده سالی  ازت بزرگترم. پس اگر باهات شوخی کردم لطفا ناراحت نشو. میگی از نظر عقلانی  من قبول نمیشم شیراز. خب پسر خوب منو تو اومدنمون تو این مسیر زیاد عقلانی  نبوده که. اگه عقلانی بود الان سر زندگیمون بودیم و این جا نبودیم که  پس بیا یکاری کنیم. بهش عقلانی فکر نکنیم. پس بیا دیوانه وار جلو بریم.  بخوایم چرتکه بندازیم و حساب کتاب کنیم که نمیشه جلو رفت. باور کن اولین  اشتباهت همینه. میگی من قبول نمیشم. خب همینجا نسخه خودتو پیچوندی دیگه 
> 
> 2. این برام جالب بود. داداش من برام عجیبه چرا اصرار داری  پزشکی شیراز. خب اگه هدفت پزشکیه خب پزشکی شیراز نبود یه جا دیگه. اینکه  میگی فقط شیراز برام عجیبه. تفکرت مثل بعضی دوستان نوجوون هست. ببخشید من  نظرمو گفتم حمل بر دخالت نکن. ولی همچین تفکری زودگذره. یعنی به محض رسیدن  به مقصود رنگ میبازه. ممکنه هم نظر من اشتباه باشه.
> 
> 3. عزیز اینو با  توجه به رشته م میگم. اگه غذا نخوردی و لاغر شدی تو اینمدت که باید جبران  کنی. ولی اگه با وجود غذا خوردن و کرونا نگرفتن این همه لاغر شدی حتما یه  چکابی برو تغییر وزن 17 کیلویی تو دو ماه خیلی معنی دار هست
> 
> 4. یعنی  چی اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمی دادم. یعنی چون حسرتشو میخوری زندگیتو  خراب کرده؟ منظورت از اذیت اینه؟؟؟ اگه اینه عزیز این پزشکی شیراز نیست که  تو رو اذیت می کنه ذهن خودته که داره داغونت می کنه. 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز ، در وهله ی اول خیلی ازت ممنونم که وقت گذاشتی و متنم رو خوندی...به جد میگم که درک دیگران خصلتی نیس که هر فردی داشته باشه و از این بابت باید به خودتون افتخار کنید
ببیند من 7 سال تمام از 18 سالگی و حدود چندین سال قبلش رو فکر این دانشگاه بودم ین هر کاری که میکردم و حتی غذایی که میخوردم و ... ینی حدود 10 سال از زندگیم ، من خیلی کارهای دیگه میخوام انجام بدم ، خیلی بلند پروازی های دیگه دارم که میخوام تو شیراز انجام بدم ، درسته شما منو نمیشناسید ولی من خیلی شخصیت اخلاقی خوبیدارم ومطمعنم که من خلق نشدم که یه زندگی یکنواخت داشته باشم و میخوام در کنار پزشکی خیلی بلند پروازی های دیگه رو داشته بشام ، بزرگترینش هم کمک به دیگران هس و اگه 18 ساله بودم دیگه میگفتم باشه پزشکی پزشکی هس دیگه حالا شیراز نشد یه جای دیگه ولی من دیگه الان 25 سالمه و پدر و مادری دارم که به خاطر شرایط سنی باید ازشون مراقبت کنم و اضافه بر اونا عمه ای هم دارم که از اون هم مراقبت میکنم ، و از اونجایی که هم بومی استان فارس هستم و هم مدت تحصیل پزشکی زیاد هست واقعاااا برام جا نداره که جای دور بخوام تحصیل کنم بخدا اگه 18 ساله بودم این حرفا نمیزدم حتی یادمه 18 سالگی میگفتم شیراز سخته اگه نشد میرم دانشگاه های شمال که خیلی خوش اب و هوا هس و دوستمم اونجاس...ینی میخوام بگم بخدا میدونم اینکه کلیک کنی رو یه دانشگاه یه کار بچه گونه س ولی من همه جوانب در نظر گرفتم....هم "رستگاری" خودم و هم نگهداری از خانواده م...! من نمیخوام بهترین پزشک دنیا باشم و در 90 سالگی بمیرم و نفهمم تو این 90 سال زندگی برای خونواده چیکار کردم ، خانواده "مهمترین" چیز در دنیاس......!
پزشکی شیراز برای من مثل یه ادمی میمونه که سالهای سال هس دوسش دارم و چون خیلی سرد و گرمی و پستی وبلندی های زندگیم بخاطر اون بوده ، میخوام برای همیشه بهش برسم و نذارم تا آخر عمر یه حسرت بمونه برام

من اگه 18 سالگی بجا شیراز یه جای دیگه قبول میشدم ، مطمعنن ترم 2 دیگه میگفتم بابا الگی گیر داده بودم به شیراز ولی الان دیگه نه ، الان دلیل اینکه من صبح ها میتونم بیدار بشم و بعد از 7 سال دوباره درس بخونم ، رسیدن به همین هدف هس...! که اونم اینقدر به خودم استرس دادم که الان امیدم دیگه صفر شده و برای بار دوم دارم خودمو میبازم و اگه این بار ببازم دیگه چیزی ازم نمیمونه و برای همیشه بازنده میمونم... ولی اگه برنده بشم میتونم تضمین کنم بعدش از پس هر کاری میتونم بربیام...

----------


## Mohamad_R

*من بلد نیستم نصیحت یا دلداری بدم

ارزش هاتو زیر سوال ببر ، دوباره بسازشون

7 سال گیر کردن برای یه ساختمون در یه شهر به اسم شیراز؟ 
چیزایی که احساس میکنی محدود و قید اساس برات ایجاد کرده رو زیر سوال ببر! بعد اون ازادی که دوباره خط نشون برا خودت بکشی*

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> *من بلد نیستم نصیحت یا دلداری بدم
> 
> ارزش هاتو زیر سوال ببر ، دوباره بسازشون
> 
> 7 سال گیر کردن برای یه ساختمون در یه شهر به اسم شیراز؟ 
> چیزایی که احساس میکنی محدود و قید اساس برات ایجاد کرده رو زیر سوال ببر! بعد اون ازادی که دوباره خط نشون برا خودت بکشی*


اینم حرف کاملا درست و منطقی هست...مممون دوست عزیز
ولی خب گاهی یه سری چیز ها وقتی سالیان سال در کنار آدم هستن ؛ کم کم تبدیل میشن به یه ارزش...!
حالا شاید اون چیز برای بقیه بقولا مورد خاصی نباشه ولی گاها میبینم که چیزهایی که برای ما عادی هستن ؛ برای سایر افراد معنی خاصی میده

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط علیرضا کریم پور


اینم حرف کاملا درست و منطقی هست...مممون دوست عزیز
ولی خب گاهی یه سری چیز ها وقتی سالیان سال در کنار آدم هستن ؛ کم کم تبدیل میشن به یه ارزش...!
حالا شاید اون چیز برای بقیه بقولا مورد خاصی نباشه ولی گاها میبینم که چیزهایی که برای ما عادی هستن ؛ برای سایر افراد معنی خاصی میده


من و بقیه از این قاعده مستثنی نیستیم که شما بخوای خودتو سرزنش کنی، همگی یه سری خط نشون داریم برا خودمون که خودمونم نمیدونیم به چه منطقی ایجاد شده ولی خود اینکه برا اینا فکر کنی و ریشه یابی کنی برا من که بعضی مشکلاتو داشتم مهار پذیره
کافیه سعی کنی زیر سوالش ببری، اگه ارزش راسخی باشه همین بعد زیر سوال بردنش مغزت استدلال قابل قبولی بهش میده . 
ولی اگه یه چیز صرفا رویایی باشه ، پشت بندش خودتم میگی اره مسخرس

مثلا یک ارزش و هنجاره که هرکدوم از ما به مادر خودمون احترام بزاریم، خب من میام میپرسم از خودم چرا باید به ننم احترام بزارم؟ سریع جواب میدم چون زحمتم رو کشیده ، با تب خوابیدم بیخوابی کشیده! خب این یعنی حالا حالا ارزشی نیست که سقوط کنه شایدم تا اخر عمر سقوط نکنه

ولی مثلا من از یه گوشی مدل بهمان خوشم اومده که پول ندارم بخرمش ، اقا این گوشی شده دغدغه ، یبار از خودم میپرسم که این گوشی چی داره که درگیرشم؟ میگم خب دوربین فلان . حافظه بهمان . وقتی عکس میندازم میزارم پروفم همه میگن واو چه بچه مایه داری و .... 
خب از خودم باز میپرسم الان این نباشه گوشی دیگه باشه چی؟ مغزم تایید میکنه که اره برند چینی همین کیفیت دوربین رو داره و حتی حافظش زیاده ، ولی یهو مغز رو این که عکس بندازم و پیش بقیه مقبولیت پیدا کنم قفل میکنه!

تبریک میگم ، ریشه یابی کردی! دغدغه تو برند گوشی و مدل گوشی نی! کیفیت دوربین گوشی هم نی! عکس پروفتم نی! مشکلت مقبولیت پیش بقیس که میخوای با موبایل کمی ا رضا کنی!

پس باید دنبال این موضوع باشی! خود به خود هم دغدغه گوشی از بین میره! چون زیر سوال بردیش و از همه مهمتر ریشه اصلی دغدغت رو پیدا کردی! 

امیدوارم سرنخ داده باشم بهت که ادامه کار رو بدونی!*

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> *
> 
> من و بقیه از این قاعده مستثنی نیستیم که شما بخوای خودتو سرزنش کنی، همگی یه سری خط نشون داریم برا خودمون که خودمونم نمیدونیم به چه منطقی ایجاد شده ولی خود اینکه برا اینا فکر کنی و ریشه یابی کنی برا من که بعضی مشکلاتو داشتم مهار پذیره
> کافیه سعی کنی زیر سوالش ببری، اگه ارزش راسخی باشه همین بعد زیر سوال بردنش مغزت استدلال قابل قبولی بهش میده . 
> ولی اگه یه چیز صرفا رویایی باشه ، پشت بندش خودتم میگی اره مسخرس
> 
> مثلا یک ارزش و هنجاره که هرکدوم از ما به مادر خودمون احترام بزاریم، خب من میام میپرسم از خودم چرا باید به ننم احترام بزارم؟ سریع جواب میدم چون زحمتم رو کشیده ، با تب خوابیدم بیخوابی کشیده! خب این یعنی حالا حالا ارزشی نیست که سقوط کنه شایدم تا اخر عمر سقوط نکنه
> 
> ولی مثلا من از یه گوشی مدل بهمان خوشم اومده که پول ندارم بخرمش ، اقا این گوشی شده دغدغه ، یبار از خودم میپرسم که این گوشی چی داره که درگیرشم؟ میگم خب دوربین فلان . حافظه بهمان . وقتی عکس میندازم میزارم پروفم همه میگن واو چه بچه مایه داری و .... 
> ...


شما کارت عالیه دوست عزیز 
من از همون پیام اولت سرنخ رو گرفتم و اتفاقا از اون موقع تا الان دارم تفکراتم رو میارم رو کاغذ و بررسیشون میکنم
موضوع اینجاس که بقولا همون رستگاری خودم و مراقبت از خانواده م اهمیت زیادی برام داره و نزدیکترین دانشگاه ممکن و در کنارش سخترینش هم خود همین دانشگاه هس
امیدوارم بتونم یه روزی به هدف برسم
ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتی

----------


## Dream come true

شکسپیر: تردیدها به ما خیانت می کنند، ما را از تلاش به دور می سازند و از پیروزی هایی که به احتمال زیاد نصیب ما خواهد شد محروم می سازند.
شک به مسیر موفقیت و ترس از شکست خوردن و کمال گرایی به نظرم بزرگترین آفت های موفقیت هستن

----------


## Scalar Field

> سلام رفیق
> مطمعنن از لحاظ تجربه و درک موقعیتت در جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام کمک بخصوصی کنم
> 
> فقط خواستم صرفا مقداری بنویسم
> 
> میدونی چیه ، من تا به اینجای زندگیم به یک چیزی پی بردم
> اونم این هست که ، خود من تا زمانی که سلامت روان و نگرش مناسبی نداشته باشم توی مسیری که هستم موفق نخواهم شد یا به هدفی که دارم اونجوری که باید نخواهم رسید
> هزاران بار تجربه کردم تا زمانی که درکنار عوامل دیگه ، به ذهن و افکار و وضعیت سلامت روانم رسیدگی نکنم راهی به جایی نخواهم برد
> 
> ...



سلام زیرو. حالت خوبه؟؟؟

خوشحال شدم که تو رو دیدم. فکر کردم از انجمن فرار کردی :Yahoo (4): 

از افسردگی گفتی... فقط برام سوال پیش اومد این افسردگی که برات پیش اومد ناشی از روبرو شدن تو با واقعیت های پزشکی بود؟ 

اگه غیر از اینه که لازم نیست دلیلش رو بگی نمبخوام ناراحتت کنم...

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> شکسپیر: تردیدها به ما خیانت می کنند، ما را از تلاش به دور می سازند و از پیروزی هایی که به احتمال زیاد نصیب ما خواهد شد محروم می سازند.
> شک به مسیر موفقیت و ترس از شکست خوردن و کمال گرایی به نظرم بزرگترین آفت های موفقیت هستن


مرسی ازتون ممنون
 متاسفانه گاهی ما اوایل مسیر هیچ شکی نداریم ولی وقتی ۱۰۰ بار به خودت قول بدی و ۱۰۰ بار هم بشکنیش ؛ شک و و تردید ها کم کم ظاهر میشن...!
البته من هیچگاه قولم رو بخاطر اهمال کاری و کارای الکی نشکستم ، همش استرس و اضطراب لعنتی باعث این اتفاقات شد
اضطراب و استرس کم کم روان آدم رو ناسالم میکنه و اگه روان سالم نباشه در پی اون کاهش اعتماد به نفس ، فکر های منفی ؛ تردید ها و شک های فراوان و هزار چیز دیگه رو در پی داره

----------


## Shah1n

حالا جالبیش اینه وقتی هم برسی بازم سرخورده میشی
این بار حسرت میخوری که ۸ سال عمرمو چرا برا همچین جایی تلف کردن
سعی کن حسرت نخوری و بهترین کارتو توی همون تایم انجام بدی
تو الان استرس داری چون میترسی که نرسی
خب که چی
یعنی به خاطر ترس از نرسیدن نباید تلاش کرد؟
یعنی یه راننده اتوبوس به خاطر ترس از تصادف و چپ شدن اتوبوس و هزار حادثه دیگه نباید به سمت مقصدش راه بیفته؟ اونم با مسئولیت بالای ۲۰ نفر جون آدمیزاد؟
شکست ها و نرسیدن ها و مشکلات همیشه هست تو بهترین تلاشتو بکن اگه شد که چه عالی و اگه نشد بازم بلند میشی و دنبالش میری
در نهایت بعد از چندبار تلاش متوجه میشی که رسیدن بهش بهتره یا نرسیدن
منظور من تسلیم شدن نیست ابدا
منظور اینه که تو تلاشتو بکن تا واقعا بهش برسی بعدا میبینی در زندگیت ارزش‌ها و هدف‌هات عوض میشه و آرزوها هم تغییر میکنه و دیگه اون آرزوی قبلی جذاب نیست اونموقع برای یه هدف دیگه میجنگی
هرچند این اهداف که میگم هدف نهایی نیست چرا که چیزی به اسم هدف نهایی نداریم اینا فقط ایستگاه های بین راهی هستن که بهشون میرسی یکم مکث میکنی و شایدم استراحت و دوباره برای رسیدن به ایستگاه بعدی برنامه‌ریزی میکنی
امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

شدی مثل عاشق هایی که ففط فکر میکنن عاشق هستن چون که عاشق رویاهاشون و تصوراتشون شدن نه اون آدمی که واقعا وجود داره

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> حالا جالبیش اینه وقتی هم برسی بازم سرخورده میشی
> این بار حسرت میخوری که ۸ سال عمرمو چرا برا همچین جایی تلف کردن
> سعی کن حسرت نخوری و بهترین کارتو توی همون تایم انجام بدی
> تو الان استرس داری چون میترسی که نرسی
> خب که چی
> یعنی به خاطر ترس از نرسیدن نباید تلاش کرد؟
> یعنی یه راننده اتوبوس به خاطر ترس از تصادف و چپ شدن اتوبوس و هزار حادثه دیگه نباید به سمت مقصدش راه بیفته؟ اونم با مسئولیت بالای ۲۰ نفر جون آدمیزاد؟
> شکست ها و نرسیدن ها و مشکلات همیشه هست تو بهترین تلاشتو بکن اگه شد که چه عالی و اگه نشد بازم بلند میشی و دنبالش میری
> در نهایت بعد از چندبار تلاش متوجه میشی که رسیدن بهش بهتره یا نرسیدن
> ...


سلام 
بینهایت حرف های درجه یک و کاملا منطقی 
واقعا ممنونم که وقت گذاشتید دوست عزیز
بله واقعا هیچگاه نباید یه چیزی رو در حد نهایت ببینیم
ولی متاسفانه من سالها تو ذهنم بولد کردم و برام شد رستگاری 
باز میگم اگه ۱۸ سالگی بود عیبی نداشت ولی الان خیلی زحمت کشیدم که دوباره بتونم بهونم و عمده دلیلش هم همین رسته و همین دانشگاه بود ؛ پس امیدوارم بهش برسم تا بتونم به رستگاری خودم برسم
ممنونم دوست عزیز و با دانش

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> شدی مثل عاشق هایی که ففط فکر میکنن عاشق هستن چون که عاشق رویاهاشون و تصوراتشون شدن نه اون آدمی که واقعا وجود داره


سلام 
بله این هم حرف درستیه 
ولی خدایی من خیلی بلند پروازی های دیگه ای هم در کنارش داشتم که باعث شده اون نقطه و اون مکان برام خاص باشه
من صرفا مثل یک عاشق کور عمل نکردم 
ما در گذشته داستان های زیادی با هم داشتیم و من بدلیل مشکلات رهاش کردم ولی باز به خودم جرات دادم که یبار دیگه برای بدست اوردنش بجنگم 
و آیا این لیاقت هر انسانی نیست که به معشوق خودش برسه؟
ولی درکل حرفتون کاملا صحیح و متین هست دوست بزرگوار
ممنونم

----------


## Dream come true

> مرسی ازتون ممنون
>  متاسفانه گاهی ما اوایل مسیر هیچ شکی نداریم ولی وقتی ۱۰۰ بار به خودت قول بدی و ۱۰۰ بار هم بشکنیش ؛ شک و و تردید ها کم کم ظاهر میشن...!
> البته من هیچگاه قولم رو بخاطر اهمال کاری و کارای الکی نشکستم ، همش استرس و اضطراب لعنتی باعث این اتفاقات شد
> اضطراب و استرس کم کم روان آدم رو ناسالم میکنه و اگه روان سالم نباشه در پی اون کاهش اعتماد به نفس ، فکر های منفی ؛ تردید ها و شک های فراوان و هزار چیز دیگه رو در پی داره


خواهش میکنم
اگه واقعا انقد استرس و اضطراب دارید که  تا این حد مانع درس خوندنتون شده طبیعی نیست حتما به یه روان پزشک خوب تو شهرتون مراجعه کنید بهتر میتونه کمکتون کنه

----------


## Carolin

دوست عزیز اگر بخوام مفید مختصر خدمتتون عرض کنم که هم شما راضی باشید و هم از 500سال پشت کنکور بودن و نتیجه نگرفتن جلوگیری بشه باید بگم 
(ژن + محیط ) تعیین میکنه شما قراره چکاره بشید 
در حقیقت اگر ژنها و محیط هر فردی رو به فرد دیگه بدن فرد دوم دقیقا و موبه مو مث فرد اول رفتار میکنه
حالا هدفم از طرح این بحث چی بود؟اون افراد قدری رو که نام بردید هم ژنهای مناسبتری دارند و هم محیط رشدکودکی بهتری داشتند *چیزی که فعلا دردسترس شما نیست*
بعلاوه طی تحقیقی که در دانشگاه جان هاپکینز کردن مشخص شده افراد درک ریاضی (وفهم ) متفاوتی دارن 
فلذا بااین مختصاتی که از ژنهاتون دادید بنظرمن چنانچه در جاهای دیگه ایی خودتونو ثابت کنید خیلی بهتراز اینجاس چون اگر بعداز 5650سال هم پزشکی بیارید هر درسیو باید چند بار بردارید
+
اینکه بعضی ها میگن صرف خوندن (که همونم کاره هرکسی نیس) میشه چیزی شد همون قد مضحکه که مثلا یکی با خوندن مداوم توی حمام تصمیم بگیره شجریان بشه!
(اگر کسی عقیده ایی غیر از چیزی که گفتم داره خودش بره انجام بده و طی نقل بازگو نکنه)

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> دوست عزیز اگر بخوام مفید مختصر خدمتتون عرض کنم که هم شما راضی باشید و هم از 500سال پشت کنکور بودن و نتیجه نگرفتن جلوگیری بشه باید بگم 
> (ژن + محیط ) تعیین میکنه شما قراره چکاره بشید 
> در حقیقت اگر ژنها و محیط هر فردی رو به فرد دیگه بدن فرد دوم دقیقا و موبه مو مث فرد اول رفتار میکنه
> حالا هدفم از طرح این بحث چی بود؟اون افراد قدری رو که نام بردید هم ژنهای مناسبتری دارند و هم محیط رشدکودکی بهتری داشتند *چیزی که فعلا دردسترس شما نیست*
> بعلاوه طی تحقیقی که در دانشگاه جان هاپکینز کردن مشخص شده افراد درک ریاضی (وفهم ) متفاوتی دارن 
> فلذا بااین مختصاتی که از ژنهاتون دادید بنظرمن چنانچه در جاهای دیگه ایی خودتونو ثابت کنید خیلی بهتراز اینجاس چون اگر بعداز 5650سال هم پزشکی بیارید هر درسیو باید چند بار بردارید
> +
> اینکه بعضی ها میگن صرف خوندن (که همونم کاره هرکسی نیس) میشه چیزی شد همون قد مضحکه که مثلا یکی با خوندن مداوم توی حمام تصمیم بگیره شجریان بشه!
> (اگر کسی عقیده ایی غیر از چیزی که گفتم داره خودش بره انجام بده و طی نقل بازگو نکنه)


سلام دوست عزیز 
من یکبار بیشتر کنکور ندادم و اونم سال ۱۳۹۳ بود 
فک کنم یا اشتباه متوجه شدید یا کلا تاریک بوده مسیر و تاپیک اشتباه اومدید

----------


## Mndayi

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> من حدود هفت سال پیش در دوران دبیرستان عاشق قبول شدن در دانشگاه پزشکی شیراز بودم ولی وقتی سال سوم دبیرستان به یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی خوب رفتم فهمیدم که فقط عشق کافی نیست و من خیلی خیلی از همه عقب هستم و رقیب های من خیلی گردن کلفت تر از اون چیزی هستن که فک میکردم...برا همین اونقدر از قبول نشدن ترسیدم و استرس بیخودی به خودم دادم که در اوج تحصیل و با داشتن بهترین نمرات ترک تحصیل کردم که مایه تعجب همهگان شد...سال بعدش برگشتم سمت درس ولی دیگه اون فرد درسخون نبودم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ضعیف تموم کردم و بعدش رفتم خدمت...بعد از اینکه خدمت رو تموم کردم هزار تا کار رو امتحان کردم حتی کارهایی که درامد خیلی خوبی هم داشت ولی هیچوقت شبها اروم نرفتم تو رخت خواب و هیچوقت صبح ها با انرژی بیدار نشدم ، بدلیل که همیشه حس میکردم من باید یه کاری رو انجام میدادم که ندادم و این مسیر الانم به رستگاری من ختم نمیشه...! خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه چند ماه پیش یه اتفاق تو زندگیم افتاد و من کلا برگشتم به دورانی که تو اوج بودم و تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه و متاسفانه بیخودی و بی برنامه ریزی شروع کردم و طی 2 ماه اینقدر به خودم استرس وارد کردم که باز دوباره شد مثل همون 7 سال پیش و با اختلالات اضطرابی گرفتم...و از آذر ماه که جدی شروع کردم همش دچار استرس بودم و اصلا نتونستم بخونم و الان هم رسیدیم به دی ماه...1000 بار هی شکست خوردم و هی بلند شدم ینی 1000 بار به خودم قول دادم که دیگه استرس بسه و باید شروع کنم و 1000 بار قولمو شکستم و کم کم دیگه مغزم به خودم بی اعتماد شد... الان دیگه 3 روزه حتی 1 ساعت هم نخوابیدم چون خیل تلاش کردم و بعد از 7 سال دوباره خودمو جمع و جور کردم تا برم اون دانشگاه ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه اینقدر طی این یکی دوماه استرس به خودم دادم که همه تایم های خوبم رو تلف کردم و الان رسیدیدم به دی ماه ، و از نظر عقلی دیگه نمیشه توی 6 ماه پزشکی شیراز قبول شد...و من هم واقعا قبولی در این دانشگاه برام یه نوع رستگاری هس ، دیگه 25 سالم هس و میدونم نباید الکی به یه دانشگاه وابسته شد ولی این دانشگاه 7 سال پیش زندگی منو تقریبا خراب کرد و الان هم پس از 7 سال طی 2 ماه وزنم رو از 65 کیلو به 48 تغییر داده ، ینی فقط بگم که داغونم کرده...خلاصه اگه اینقدر اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمیدادم ولی میدونم اگه من شکستش ندم تا آخر عمر این حسرت پدرمو درمیاره...چرا؟؟ چون این دومین باری هس که این دانشگاه داره زندگی منو خراب میکنه و من هیج کاری نمیکنم...دوستان خواهش میکنم نظراتتون رو به اشتراک بذارید و بگید اگه من هر چی که دارم رو توی این 6 ماه رو کنم ، میتونم این غول لعنتی که سالهای سال زندگیم رو خراب کرده ، شکست بدم؟؟بوده چنین مورد هایی؟
> نظراتتون خیل برام قوت قلب هس و شاید حتی مسیر زندگیم رو تغییر بده و من بتونم دوباره انرژی بگیرم و این غول لعنتی رو شکست بدم ، الان دیگه اونقدر مغزم نسبت به خودم بی اعتماد شده که هر کاری میکنم دیگه میگه نه ، میگه تو یه بازنده ای و همیشه باید ببازی....!
> ممنون
> یا علی 1400/9/30


داداش تو اصل کارو ول کردی افتادی دنبال حرف ماها ک انگیزه بگیری یا انگیزه نگیری. بخای ادامه بدی یا ندی؟
اینجا هرکی نظر شخصیشو میگه و چیزی ک از نظر خودش درسته ن اینکه صلاح تورو بخان

خودت میگی حال دلت خوب نیس. دیگ دلیل محکمتر ازین میخای ک ادامه بدی؟
راهیه ک واردش شدی عقبم نمیتونی بری. پس بهتر نیس ب جا اینکارا بشینی بخونی؟

----------


## Carolin

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> من یکبار بیشتر کنکور ندادم و اونم سال ۱۳۹۳ بود 
> فک کنم یا اشتباه متوجه شدید یا کلا تاریک بوده مسیر و تاپیک اشتباه اومدید


منکه تعداد کنکور نشمردم (شمردم؟)یا گفتم مختصات ژنی؟
+
صحبتهای من کلی هستند ناراحت نشید و طبق خط آخر عمل کنید

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> داداش تو اصل کارو ول کردی افتادی دنبال حرف ماها ک انگیزه بگیری یا انگیزه نگیری. بخای ادامه بدی یا ندی؟
> اینجا هرکی نظر شخصیشو میگه و چیزی ک از نظر خودش درسته ن اینکه صلاح تورو بخان
> 
> خودت میگی حال دلت خوب نیس. دیگ دلیل محکمتر ازین میخای ک ادامه بدی؟
> راهیه ک واردش شدی عقبم نمیتونی بری. پس بهتر نیس ب جا اینکارا بشینی بخونی؟


گاهی یه سری آدم ها چقدر کامل و درجه یک هستن ممنونم دوست عزیز واقعا حرفی که زدی از عجیب ترین چیز هایی بود که حتی فکرشم نمیکردم واقعا ممنونم
الان جواب خودت رو با این جواب بالایی یا پایینی مقایسه کن یکی هس که ژن و ... رو گفته 
واقعا ما انسان ها از کی تا حالا اینقدر بی مسئولیت شدیم؟‌ نظرشون کاملا متحترمه و من که اینجا تاپیک زدم باید هم به نظرات احترام بذارم و میذارم ولی واقعا از کی؟؟ چرا ما آدما اینجوری شدیم؟؟ من خیلی وقته اینجور جاها نبودم ولی ایا واقعا درسته که حالا یک نفر به هر نحوی دست کمک و یاری خواسته رو با یه نظر بیخودی سرکوب کنیم؟؟ واقعا گاهی برایِ ادمای اطراف یه سری ها باید تاسف خورد که چنین افرادی رو تحمل میکنن
ایا واقعا درسته ؟؟؟
یه سری افراد مثل شما و یه سری مثل اونا
دنیا بدجور دو دسته شده
ممنونم

----------


## Mndayi

> گاهی یه سری آدم ها چقدر کامل و درجه یک هستن ممنونم دوست عزیز واقعا حرفی که زدی از عجیب ترین چیز هایی بود که حتی فکرشم نمیکردم واقعا ممنونم
> الان جواب خودت رو با این جواب بالایی یا پایینی مقایسه کن یکی هس که ژن و ... رو گفته 
> واقعا ما انسان ها از کی تا حالا اینقدر بی مسئولیت شدیم؟‌ نظرشون کاملا متحترمه و من که اینجا تاپیک زدم باید هم به نظرات احترام بذارم و میذارم ولی واقعا از کی؟؟ چرا ما آدما اینجوری شدیم؟؟ من خیلی وقته اینجور جاها نبودم ولی ایا واقعا درسته که حالا یک نفر به هر نحوی دست کمک و یاری خواسته رو با یه نظر بیخودی سرکوب کنیم؟؟ واقعا گاهی برایِ ادمای اطراف یه سری ها باید تاسف خورد که چنین افرادی رو تحمل میکنن
> ایا واقعا درسته ؟؟؟
> یه سری افراد مثل شما و یه سری مثل اونا
> دنیا بدجور دو دسته شده
> ممنونم


اون دوستمونم نظرشو گف ولی خب ی مقدار تند رف ب هرحال :Yahoo (4): 

ولی خب دلیل اینم ک حرف اون بهت بر خورد اینه ک حرفشو کاملا قبول نداری و کنکور دادنو قبول داری خودت.
پس اینا همش بهونس خودت باید بخای.
منم تقریبا هم سنتم ی سال کوچیکترم ازت میدونم چی میکشی :Yahoo (4): 

خاهش میکنم

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> من حدود هفت سال پیش در دوران دبیرستان عاشق قبول شدن در دانشگاه پزشکی شیراز بودم ولی وقتی سال سوم دبیرستان به یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی خوب رفتم فهمیدم که فقط عشق کافی نیست و من خیلی خیلی از همه عقب هستم و رقیب های من خیلی گردن کلفت تر از اون چیزی هستن که فک میکردم...برا همین اونقدر از قبول نشدن ترسیدم و استرس بیخودی به خودم دادم که در اوج تحصیل و با داشتن بهترین نمرات ترک تحصیل کردم که مایه تعجب همهگان شد...سال بعدش برگشتم سمت درس ولی دیگه اون فرد درسخون نبودم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ضعیف تموم کردم و بعدش رفتم خدمت...بعد از اینکه خدمت رو تموم کردم هزار تا کار رو امتحان کردم حتی کارهایی که درامد خیلی خوبی هم داشت ولی هیچوقت شبها اروم نرفتم تو رخت خواب و هیچوقت صبح ها با انرژی بیدار نشدم ، بدلیل که همیشه حس میکردم من باید یه کاری رو انجام میدادم که ندادم و این مسیر الانم به رستگاری من ختم نمیشه...! خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه چند ماه پیش یه اتفاق تو زندگیم افتاد و من کلا برگشتم به دورانی که تو اوج بودم و تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه و متاسفانه بیخودی و بی برنامه ریزی شروع کردم و طی 2 ماه اینقدر به خودم استرس وارد کردم که باز دوباره شد مثل همون 7 سال پیش و با اختلالات اضطرابی گرفتم...و از آذر ماه که جدی شروع کردم همش دچار استرس بودم و اصلا نتونستم بخونم و الان هم رسیدیم به دی ماه...1000 بار هی شکست خوردم و هی بلند شدم ینی 1000 بار به خودم قول دادم که دیگه استرس بسه و باید شروع کنم و 1000 بار قولمو شکستم و کم کم دیگه مغزم به خودم بی اعتماد شد... الان دیگه 3 روزه حتی 1 ساعت هم نخوابیدم چون خیل تلاش کردم و بعد از 7 سال دوباره خودمو جمع و جور کردم تا برم اون دانشگاه ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه اینقدر طی این یکی دوماه استرس به خودم دادم که همه تایم های خوبم رو تلف کردم و الان رسیدیدم به دی ماه ، و از نظر عقلی دیگه نمیشه توی 6 ماه پزشکی شیراز قبول شد...و من هم واقعا قبولی در این دانشگاه برام یه نوع رستگاری هس ، دیگه 25 سالم هس و میدونم نباید الکی به یه دانشگاه وابسته شد ولی این دانشگاه 7 سال پیش زندگی منو تقریبا خراب کرد و الان هم پس از 7 سال طی 2 ماه وزنم رو از 65 کیلو به 48 تغییر داده ، ینی فقط بگم که داغونم کرده...خلاصه اگه اینقدر اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمیدادم ولی میدونم اگه من شکستش ندم تا آخر عمر این حسرت پدرمو درمیاره...چرا؟؟ چون این دومین باری هس که این دانشگاه داره زندگی منو خراب میکنه و من هیج کاری نمیکنم...دوستان خواهش میکنم نظراتتون رو به اشتراک بذارید و بگید اگه من هر چی که دارم رو توی این 6 ماه رو کنم ، میتونم این غول لعنتی که سالهای سال زندگیم رو خراب کرده ، شکست بدم؟؟بوده چنین مورد هایی؟
> نظراتتون خیل برام قوت قلب هس و شاید حتی مسیر زندگیم رو تغییر بده و من بتونم دوباره انرژی بگیرم و این غول لعنتی رو شکست بدم ، الان دیگه اونقدر مغزم نسبت به خودم بی اعتماد شده که هر کاری میکنم دیگه میگه نه ، میگه تو یه بازنده ای و همیشه باید ببازی....!
> ممنون
> یا علی 1400/9/30


ایا علاقه به پزشکی شیراز از روی احساساته یا عقل؟
ایا بعد ازاین ۷سال هم بازهم ارزش ان را دارد که عمر و انرژی خود را پای این هدف بگذاری؟
ایا اراده و توان ِ تلاش برای رسیدن به خواسته خود را بدون توجه حواشی داری؟
یا غولتو سَربِبُر :Yahoo (21): 
یا ریشه این غول رو بسوزون و بدنبال غولی باش که عمرتو تباه نکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> اون دوستمونم نظرشو گف ولی خب ی مقدار تند رف ب هرحال
> 
> ولی خب دلیل اینم ک حرف اون بهت بر خورد اینه ک حرفشو کاملا قبول نداری و کنکور دادنو قبول داری خودت.
> پس اینا همش بهونس خودت باید بخای.
> منم تقریبا هم سنتم ی سال کوچیکترم ازت میدونم چی میکشی
> 
> خاهش میکنم


بله درسته میگم که نظر ایشون محترمه ولی از کجا میدونه ژن من چیه آخه؟؟معلومه هنوز خیلی باید بزرگ بشه
میگه ژنش نداری خب من از تو هوا که نمیگم حتما توانش رو داشتم که چنین هدفی انتخاب کردم و حالا درسته شاید درگیر حواشی شدم و گاها مسیرم رو گم کردم 
ممنونم

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> ایا علاقه به پزشکی شیراز از روی احساساته یا عقل؟
> ایا بعد ازاین ۷سال هم بازهم ارزش ان را دارد که عمر و انرژی خود را پای این هدف بگذاری؟
> ایا اراده و توان ِ تلاش برای رسیدن به خواسته خود را بدون توجه حواشی داری؟
> یا غولتو سَربِبُر
> یا ریشه این غول رو بسوزون و بدنبال غولی باش که عمرتو تباه نکنه


سلام ممنونم از نظر خوبتون
جمله آخر واقعا جالب و تامل برانگیز بود ، و همینطور اون قسمت ابتدایی که گفتید آیا واقعا ارزشش رو داره یا نه
مننونم ازتون

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

با سلام 
کنکاش در گذشته.. فکر می‌کنم عمده مشکلات ما از همینجا شروع میشه 
اتفاقات گذشته میتونه مایه ی عبرت یا الگوی ما برای حال و آینده باشه ولی ما به جای استفاده از  این تجربیات ، فقط برای گذشته غصه میخوریم و اینطوری حال و آینده رو هم از دست میدیم 
اینکه ما برای موفقیت، سن خاصی رو تعریف میکنیم هم به این مشکلات مون دامن زده 
اصلا مهم نیست شما چند سالتونه ، مهم اینکه الان میخواید به اون هدف قدیمی برسید.
تنها کاری که الان از دست شما برمیاد تلاش برای همین کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هست ، اینکه چی بودید چی شده مهم نیست چون کاری از دست شما برنمیاد ، همیشه میگن برای شروع درس خوندن یک رویا رو ترسیم کن و دیگه فراموشش کن و فقط بخون 
مدام فکر کردن به هدف، فقط شما رو از مسیر دور میکنه همونطور که فکر کردن به گذشته داره دور میکنه 
رها کنید هر چیزی که بوده .یک دختری به نام ساناز ، ایشون ۲۷ قبول میشه پزشکی تبریز و بعد از اون میره دانمارک و ادامه ی درسش رو اونجا میخونه. یا دوست من که از دارو آزاد شهرستان انصراف میده برای پزشکی دولتی تهران ، ماها هر کدوم رویایی داریم که باید برای رسیدن بهش بهای زیادی پرداخت کنیم 
هر چقدر هم که از نظر بقیه دیر شده باشه ولی بازم رسیدن بهش برای ما حیاتیه
اگر مسیر رستگاری رو در همین خط می‌بینید باید براش تلاش کنید . اگر براتون مقدور هست در حد یک جلسه با روانشناس صحبت کنید و بعد از اون با یک مشاور درسی که بتونه برای قدم های اول تا جایی که راه بیفتید کمک کنه . پرسیدن اینکه میتونم شکست بدم این غول بزرگ رو اشتباهه چون اولین نیروی کمکی ما برای شکست همین غول ، خودباوریه
خیلی ها تونستن یعنی دقیق بگم حدود ۱۰ هزار نفر از ۶۰۰ هزار نفر در هر سال میرسن به این رشته ها که میشه احتمال ۱/۶۰ ، که حدود ۱/۵ درصده ولی به قول اون دختره در گات تلنت ، ولی خب همین هم حدود ۲ درصده و صفر نیست . پس خیلی امید هست و از اینجا به بعد به تلاش شما بستگی داره 
یِ جا نوشته بودید از نظر عقلی دیگه نمیشه تو ۶ ماه قبول شد و پایین ترش پرسیدید میتونم شکست بدم؟ یعنی هنوز امید دارید ، اینکه شروع کردید و برنامه ریختید یعنی امید بوده و هست، چیزی فرق نکرده و این میتونه محرک و مشوق باشه ، شدن یا نشدن رو بذارید برای تیرماه 
الان تنها کاری که میتونید کنید اینکه درس بخونید، امتحان کنید شاید شد . حتی اگر امید قلبی و احتمالات عقلی  به اندازه دو درصد هم باشه فکر‌میکنم ارزش داره که امسال دوبله براش وقت بذارید چون شما میگید براتون مهمه این راه پس درگیر این چرتکه انداختن های سه ماه رفته ، ۶ ماه مونده ، اگر آنقدر ساعت بخونم چقدر میشه و فلان نشید
امیدوارم ناراحت نشید از این نوشته های به ظاهر نصیحت و توصیه  
ی جا نوشته بود وقتی یکی داره با تمام وجودش نصیحتت میکنه مخاطبش تو اون لحظه تو نیستی خودش در گذشته شه :Yahoo (1):  
زندگی من مشابه شرایط شما نبوده اما در جایگاهی که الان هستم راضی کننده نیست اما میدونم تنها راهی که میتونم برای بیرون اومدن از این به قول خودم" بحران" انجام بدم درس خوندنه . برای اینکه یک مسیر رو برید لازم نیست کل مسیر روشن باشه همین که فقط جلوی پاتون رو ببینید و یک دورنمای ذهنی از مسیر داشته باشید حله . موفق باشید

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

> با سلام 
> کنکاش در گذشته.. فکر می‌کنم عمده مشکلات ما از همینجا شروع میشه 
> اتفاقات گذشته میتونه مایه ی عبرت یا الگوی ما برای حال و آینده باشه ولی ما به جای استفاده از  این تجربیات ، فقط برای گذشته غصه میخوریم و اینطوری حال و آینده رو هم از دست میدیم 
> اینکه ما برای موفقیت، سن خاصی رو تعریف میکنیم هم به این مشکلات مون دامن زده 
> اصلا مهم نیست شما چند سالتونه ، مهم اینکه الان میخواید به اون هدف قدیمی برسید.
> تنها کاری که الان از دست شما برمیاد تلاش برای همین کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هست ، اینکه چی بودید چی شده مهم نیست چون کاری از دست شما برنمیاد ، همیشه میگن برای شروع درس خوندن یک رویا رو ترسیم کن و دیگه فراموشش کن و فقط بخون 
> مدام فکر کردن به هدف، فقط شما رو از مسیر دور میکنه همونطور که فکر کردن به گذشته داره دور میکنه 
> رها کنید هر چیزی که بوده .یک دختری به نام ساناز ، ایشون ۲۷ قبول میشه پزشکی تبریز و بعد از اون میره دانمارک و ادامه ی درسش رو اونجا میخونه. یا دوست من که از دارو آزاد شهرستان انصراف میده برای پزشکی دولتی تهران ، ماها هر کدوم رویایی داریم که باید برای رسیدن بهش بهای زیادی پرداخت کنیم 
> هر چقدر هم که از نظر بقیه دیر شده باشه ولی بازم رسیدن بهش برای ما حیاتیه
> ...


سلام 
من واقعا ممنونم که این متن رو نوشتید ؛ ازش نکات زیادی دریافت کردم و امیدوارم در راه رستگاریم به نحوه احسنت ازشون استفاده کنم
بازم ممنونم از اینکه برای کمک به من از شرح حال خودتون و دیگران گفتید 
"""هر چقدر هم که از نظر بقیه دیر شده باشه ولی بازم رسیدن بهش برای ما حیاتیه
اگر مسیر رستگاری رو در همین خط می‌بینید باید براش تلاش کنید"""
ممنونم

----------


## علیرضا کریم پور

با سلام 
جا داره از تمامی دوستانی که در این تاپیکی که زدم اومدن و با تجریبات خودشون سعی در کمک کردن من داشتن تشکر کنم و امیدوارم یه روزی بتونم به رستگاریم برسم و با افتخار برگردم و از تک تک عزیزانی که به هر نحوی کمکم کردن قدردانی کنم
در زندگی هر کدوم از ما چیزی به عنوان "رستگاری" هس که شاید برای دیگران خنده دار و یا حتی عجیب غریب باشه ؛ ولی بدونید همین چیزهای کوچولو و عجیب غریب هستن که باعث تفاوت ما انسان ها شدن و اینگونه س که هیچ انسان مشابهی رو نمیتونیم پیدا کنیم
بازم از تک تک دوستان تشکر میکنم و برای همتون ارزوی سلامتی و موفقیت دارم 
یا علی  ۱۴۰۰/۱۰/۲

----------


## amirgd

چیزی فراتر از ژن وجود داره و اون باور هست...
پیشنهاد میکنم آثار دکتر بروس لیپتون رو مشاهده کنید شاید نظرتون عوض شد

----------


## vidaaaa

ب مسائل درسی کاری ندارم،واسه روحیت اینو میگم تو ک خیلی راهو رفتی ک حالت خوب شه اینو ک من میگم امتحان کن

زنگ بزن رادیو همراه و با آقای دکتر هلاکویی صحبت کن و مشکلتو بگو مطمئنم تنها تنها همین شخص میتونه کمکت کنه و سلام

----------


## Negin8222

> ب مسائل درسی کاری ندارم،واسه روحیت اینو میگم تو ک خیلی راهو رفتی ک حالت خوب شه اینو ک من میگم امتحان کن
> 
> زنگ بزن رادیو همراه و با آقای دکتر هلاکویی صحبت کن و مشکلتو بگو مطمئنم تنها تنها همین شخص میتونه کمکت کنه و سلام


اتفاقا میخواستم بگم کتابای دکتر هلاکویی رو از سایت انتشارات ما وشما بگیرن و مطالعه کنن خیلی کتابا دارن من راز موفقیتشون رو خوندم خیلی خوب بود درمورد استرس و خشم و.. کتابای زیادی دارن

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> من حدود هفت سال پیش در دوران دبیرستان عاشق قبول شدن در دانشگاه پزشکی شیراز بودم ولی وقتی سال سوم دبیرستان به یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی خوب رفتم فهمیدم که فقط عشق کافی نیست و من خیلی خیلی از همه عقب هستم و رقیب های من خیلی گردن کلفت تر از اون چیزی هستن که فک میکردم...برا همین اونقدر از قبول نشدن ترسیدم و استرس بیخودی به خودم دادم که در اوج تحصیل و با داشتن بهترین نمرات ترک تحصیل کردم که مایه تعجب همهگان شد...سال بعدش برگشتم سمت درس ولی دیگه اون فرد درسخون نبودم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ضعیف تموم کردم و بعدش رفتم خدمت...بعد از اینکه خدمت رو تموم کردم هزار تا کار رو امتحان کردم حتی کارهایی که درامد خیلی خوبی هم داشت ولی هیچوقت شبها اروم نرفتم تو رخت خواب و هیچوقت صبح ها با انرژی بیدار نشدم ، بدلیل که همیشه حس میکردم من باید یه کاری رو انجام میدادم که ندادم و این مسیر الانم به رستگاری من ختم نمیشه...! خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه چند ماه پیش یه اتفاق تو زندگیم افتاد و من کلا برگشتم به دورانی که تو اوج بودم و تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه و متاسفانه بیخودی و بی برنامه ریزی شروع کردم و طی 2 ماه اینقدر به خودم استرس وارد کردم که باز دوباره شد مثل همون 7 سال پیش و با اختلالات اضطرابی گرفتم...و از آذر ماه که جدی شروع کردم همش دچار استرس بودم و اصلا نتونستم بخونم و الان هم رسیدیم به دی ماه...1000 بار هی شکست خوردم و هی بلند شدم ینی 1000 بار به خودم قول دادم که دیگه استرس بسه و باید شروع کنم و 1000 بار قولمو شکستم و کم کم دیگه مغزم به خودم بی اعتماد شد... الان دیگه 3 روزه حتی 1 ساعت هم نخوابیدم چون خیل تلاش کردم و بعد از 7 سال دوباره خودمو جمع و جور کردم تا برم اون دانشگاه ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه اینقدر طی این یکی دوماه استرس به خودم دادم که همه تایم های خوبم رو تلف کردم و الان رسیدیدم به دی ماه ، و از نظر عقلی دیگه نمیشه توی 6 ماه پزشکی شیراز قبول شد...و من هم واقعا قبولی در این دانشگاه برام یه نوع رستگاری هس ، دیگه 25 سالم هس و میدونم نباید الکی به یه دانشگاه وابسته شد ولی این دانشگاه 7 سال پیش زندگی منو تقریبا خراب کرد و الان هم پس از 7 سال طی 2 ماه وزنم رو از 65 کیلو به 48 تغییر داده ، ینی فقط بگم که داغونم کرده...خلاصه اگه اینقدر اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمیدادم ولی میدونم اگه من شکستش ندم تا آخر عمر این حسرت پدرمو درمیاره...چرا؟؟ چون این دومین باری هس که این دانشگاه داره زندگی منو خراب میکنه و من هیج کاری نمیکنم...دوستان خواهش میکنم نظراتتون رو به اشتراک بذارید و بگید اگه من هر چی که دارم رو توی این 6 ماه رو کنم ، میتونم این غول لعنتی که سالهای سال زندگیم رو خراب کرده ، شکست بدم؟؟بوده چنین مورد هایی؟
> نظراتتون خیل برام قوت قلب هس و شاید حتی مسیر زندگیم رو تغییر بده و من بتونم دوباره انرژی بگیرم و این غول لعنتی رو شکست بدم ، الان دیگه اونقدر مغزم نسبت به خودم بی اعتماد شده که هر کاری میکنم دیگه میگه نه ، میگه تو یه بازنده ای و همیشه باید ببازی....!
> ممنون
> یا علی 1400/9/30


سعی کن یکی مثل خودت پیدا کنی و باهاش مشورت کنی من بهت امیر حسین اشرف نوحه گر رو معرفی میکنم ک بعد از شش سال قبول شد
دیگ آزمون و خطا نکن و درست با فراشناخت جلو برو
و بدون لیس للانسان الا ما سعی

----------


## farzaddd

حالا آرزوی دیرینه ات فکر نکن چیز خاصیه،همین الان مملکت ****** رفته دکتر و موکتر شدن دیگه مثل قبل نیست،اینستاگرامو باز میکنی میبینی دارن رویافروشی میکنن،پزشکی هم یه شغل مثل مثلا کار آزاد نخبه ها تو هردو موفقن بقیه معمولی سخت نگیرید

----------


## vidaaaa

> اتفاقا میخواستم بگم کتابای دکتر هلاکویی رو از سایت انتشارات ما وشما بگیرن و مطالعه کنن خیلی کتابا دارن من راز موفقیتشون رو خوندم خیلی خوب بود درمورد استرس و خشم و.. کتابای زیادی دارن


ن کتابام حالا نشد مهم نی 

پرع یوتیوب کلیپ های دکتر هلاکویی ،واقعا کمک کننده س مطمنم حتما نتیجه میگیرع

----------


## vida76

سلام عزیزم خوبی من دقیقا همسن خودت هستم یعنی ۲۴ سالم هستش
من نمیگم موفقیت بزرگی کسب کردم ولی پارسال از بهمن شروع کردم روزی ۱۲ ساعت خوندم آزاد مشهد آوردم، اینه که ناامیدی رو بذار کنار 
درکت میکنم و از همه بیشتر من درکت میکنم
ببین بخداااااا قسم اغراق نمیکنم اگر بخونی قبولی
ولش کن باباااا تو نت اومدن رو 
بیخیال بشو 
من ۱۲ خوندم تازه بعضی روزا ۸ ساعت بعضی روزا ۹ ساعت 
دانشگاهم داشتم تازه
توروخدا ولش کن مگه این درسا چیهههه
اینا پودر میشن عزیزم
من هیچ وقت نمیگم موفقیت من بزرگ بودش
ولی الانم اتفاقی اومدم انجمن شاید خدا خواسته من برات کامنت بذارم که بقرآننننن میشه 
بقرآن دیر نیستش
هر درسی ۱۰ روزه بسته میشه
نمیگم ۱۰ روز بذار یه درس رو بخون
میگم مدت زمان حداکثر ۱۰ روز مطالعاتی هستش لااقل برای منکه اینطوری بوده 
خواهش میکنم استرس بیخود نداشته باش
فقط برو جلو
من بهت یه راهکار میگم
دو درس دو درس یا سه درس سه درس انتخاب کن
مثلا دو درس رو انتخاب کنش
مثلا زیست و عربی
بعد توی ۱۵ روز ببندش تمامممم
سریع سریع جمع کن برو جلو و نگران مرور نباش از آخر همه رو میرسی مرور کنی حتی به آزمون هم میرسی
کمال گرایی رو بذار کنار
یا مثلا زبان و ریاضی رو انتخاب کن و ببندش بذار کنار 
در کل هر برنامه ای من فقط مثال زدم
هرررر برنامه ای داری توروقرآن روی ۸ ساعت در روز بخون
بخدا قبولی
من هم خودم قبول شدم هم آبجیم 
درسته موفقیت بزرگ نداشتیم ولی به نسبت تلاشمون خوب بودش راضی هستم
بالای ۱۲ ساعت هم برنامه نریز و کمال گرایی رو بذار کنار 
موفق باشی الهی

----------


## vida76

استارتر ببین من دیر و خیلی دیر میام اینجا گاها میام اگر تاپیک کمک خواستن باشه یه کامنت مثبت بگذارم چون حس میکنم خودم پارسال بهش احتیاج داشتم شاید اصلا یادم بره اگر بعدا در جواب کامنت من بخوای سوالی بپرسی بیام جواب بدم برای همین الان یه کم بیشتر برات مینویسم که قوت قلبت بشه که بدونی دیر نیست
ای عاشق پزشکی
ولش کن شیراز باشه یا زابل
تو پزشکی رو دوست داری یا نه
تو عمرت رو گذاشتی براش یا نه
توروخدا استرس رو بذار کنار
کمال گرایی رو بذار کنار
با ۸ تا ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه مفید از الان تو قبولی
من قسم میخورم قبولی چون تجربه داشتم تازه بخدا من خیلی وقتا کمترم خوندم
خواهرمم استرسی بود
جریان این بود که یکی از بچه های خنگگگگگ فامیل قبول شد!!!خنگ ها
اخواهش مسکنم استرس و ناامیدی رو بذار کنار
اصلا بعد این شیش ماه همش بیا از ناامیدی بگو
آقا ۸ ساعت رو که میتونی بخونی
اگه میتونی پس این ۸ ساعت ۱۰ ساعت رو لز خودت و آیندت دریغ نکن
موفق باشی

----------


## vida76

یک کامنت دیگه هم میذارم در جواب تماااااام آدم های سمی که همیشه به دیگران نگاه عاقل اندر سفیه دارن و ۲۴ ساعت توی این فروم آنلاین هستن
وقتی یکی ناامیده
یکی عصبانیه
یکی احساس غم داره
یکی شکستی خورده
این چه وضع کامنت گذاشتنه!! واقعا انسانیت کجاست
اگر خودتون تجربه ندارید یا ندیدید دور و برتون
پس لطفا فاز منفی هم برندارید
بگذارید آدم ها نفس بکشن
دور بشید آدمای سمیِ همیشه آنلاین در این فروم 
دور بشید 
و در نهایت استارتر
بدون که 
در پیش بی دردان چرا فریادِ بی حاصل کنم
گرشِکوِه ای دارم ز دل ، با یار صاحبدل کنم
به حرف سمی ها هم گوش نده
فقط روزی ۱۰ تا ۱۲ ساعت جاااان من بخون
در پناه الله

----------


## rezzanr

سلام فک کنم شما مشکل کمال گرایی دارین و این خیلی جدی و مهمه. و بهتره با یه روانشناس خبره در میون بزارین چون زندگی رو تباه میکنه

----------


## Adame khob

> یک کامنت دیگه هم میذارم در جواب تماااااام آدم های سمی که همیشه به دیگران نگاه عاقل اندر سفیه دارن و ۲۴ ساعت توی این فروم آنلاین هستن
> وقتی یکی ناامیده
> یکی عصبانیه
> یکی احساس غم داره
> یکی شکستی خورده
> این چه وضع کامنت گذاشتنه!! واقعا انسانیت کجاست
> اگر خودتون تجربه ندارید یا ندیدید دور و برتون
> پس لطفا فاز منفی هم برندارید
> بگذارید آدم ها نفس بکشن
> ...


سلام
میتونم بپرسم شما چطوری با وجود دانشجو بودن روزی ۸ تا ۱۲ ساعت درس خوندین؟پزشکی هم آوردین
میشه از روتین روزانتون یه توضیح بدید چطوری برنامه چیدین؟پشت کنکور بودین؟

----------


## vida76

سلام من چون احتمال میدادم سوالاتی ازم بشه مجدد برگشتم که جواب بدم
من فقط ترم مهر دانشگاه داشتم و لیسانسم تموم شد و ترم بهمن عملا هیچ کاری نداشتم برای همین تونستم و اتفاقا اصلا شروعم از بهمت ماه بودش، نه اصلا دیر نیستش من با هرکی که بگه دیره به شدت مخالفت میکنم چون تجربه دارم
والا پزشکی ازاد اوردم نه ملی
ولی همونم عالی آوردم
درسا به نظرم نسبت به نظام قدیم ما آسون تر شده بود
راحا بخوام بگم یکی از فامیلای خنگم قبول شد خنگ واقعی
اونوقت من جوگیر شدم
توی یک هفته کتابا رو جور کردم
و فقط درس خوندم به هیییییچی فکر نکردم به هیچی
به باخت فکر نکردم
به نتونستن فکر نکردم
گفتم اگه اون خنگول تونسته من هزااااار بار میتونم
۵ ماه وقت داشتم
۳ ماهش رو درس خوندم و همه چی رو بستم دو ماه هم مرور و آزمون
آزمون زدن خیلی کمکم کرد
ماه آخر که کلا با آزمونام مرور میکردم
یعنی آزمون میدادم بعد تا ۳ روز با همون آزمون مرور میکررم اشکالاتم رو برطرف میکردم و ...
من فشار خانواده رو داشتم که نخونم! گفتن بخون برای ازشد ولی من کار خودمو کردم با خواهرم با هم هماهنگ شدیم
نکته ش اینه که ناامید نشین اصلاااا
بقرآن میتونین قسم میخورم
هرکی بگه نمیشه غلط کرده
من میگم ۳ ماه هم باشه ولی روزی ۱۴ ساعت بخونی قبولی!
هوشمم خوبه ولی بیشتر تلاشش تلاش تلاش
من ساعت ۶ یا ۷ شروع میکردم
تا ۱
۱تا ۳ استراحت 
دوباره تا ۹ یا ۱۰ شب میخوندم
بعدم میخوابیدم 
استراحت بین درسی هم داشتم مثلا گاهی میومدم چایی میخوردم و ...
ولی روتینش همین بود
میتونم بگم ۷۰ درصد روزا اینطوری بود
بعضی روزا هم فقط ۶ تا ۲ ظهر میخوندم حالا یا بعدش مهمون داشتیم یا کاری پیش میومد نمیتونستم بخونم
من اینطوری کردم چون حجم درسا میترسوند منو، من اومدم دو درس دو درس جدا کردم و میخوندم میبستم میذاشتم کنار
دوباره ۲ درس دیگه +مرور چیزایی که خوندم
اون آخرااا عمومی زیااااد میخوندم
اولا اختصاصی
آزمونم زیاد زدم
همینا دیگه موفق باشید 
و توروقرآن مجید ناامید نشید
بخدا میتونید
قسم میخورم 
من دارم فکر میکنم کاش آخرا ۱۵ ساعت میخوندم همون ۲ ماه آخر رو
الان ملی میاوردم
فقط کمال گرایی نداشته باشید
به مرور ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بدید
خدایا به این بچه ها مثل من کمک کن

----------


## vida76

بالا نوستم یادم رفت ریپلای کنم شما رو

----------


## vida76

> سلام
> میتونم بپرسم شما چطوری با وجود دانشجو بودن روزی ۸ تا ۱۲ ساعت درس خوندین؟پزشکی هم آوردین
> میشه از روتین روزانتون یه توضیح بدید چطوری برنامه چیدین؟پشت کنکور بودین؟


بالا نوشتم یادم رقت ریپلای کنم شما رو

----------


## Adame khob

> بالا نوشتم یادم رقت ریپلای کنم شما رو


ممنون از توضیحات مفصلتون ولی گویا شما بهمن تمام وقت آزاد بودین من حیال کردم که ترم بهمن هم همزمان با دروس دانشگاه برای کنکور خوندید بله خب اگه دانشجو نباشید و هرچی تو چنته دارید بزارید قطعا نتیجه ای که حاصل میشه رضایت بخش هست

----------


## Parimah

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> من حدود هفت سال پیش در دوران دبیرستان عاشق قبول شدن در دانشگاه پزشکی شیراز بودم ولی وقتی سال سوم دبیرستان به یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی خوب رفتم فهمیدم که فقط عشق کافی نیست و من خیلی خیلی از همه عقب هستم و رقیب های من خیلی گردن کلفت تر از اون چیزی هستن که فک میکردم...برا همین اونقدر از قبول نشدن ترسیدم و استرس بیخودی به خودم دادم که در اوج تحصیل و با داشتن بهترین نمرات ترک تحصیل کردم که مایه تعجب همهگان شد...سال بعدش برگشتم سمت درس ولی دیگه اون فرد درسخون نبودم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ضعیف تموم کردم و بعدش رفتم خدمت...بعد از اینکه خدمت رو تموم کردم هزار تا کار رو امتحان کردم حتی کارهایی که درامد خیلی خوبی هم داشت ولی هیچوقت شبها اروم نرفتم تو رخت خواب و هیچوقت صبح ها با انرژی بیدار نشدم ، بدلیل که همیشه حس میکردم من باید یه کاری رو انجام میدادم که ندادم و این مسیر الانم به رستگاری من ختم نمیشه...! خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه چند ماه پیش یه اتفاق تو زندگیم افتاد و من کلا برگشتم به دورانی که تو اوج بودم و تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه و متاسفانه بیخودی و بی برنامه ریزی شروع کردم و طی 2 ماه اینقدر به خودم استرس وارد کردم که باز دوباره شد مثل همون 7 سال پیش و با اختلالات اضطرابی گرفتم...و از آذر ماه که جدی شروع کردم همش دچار استرس بودم و اصلا نتونستم بخونم و الان هم رسیدیم به دی ماه...1000 بار هی شکست خوردم و هی بلند شدم ینی 1000 بار به خودم قول دادم که دیگه استرس بسه و باید شروع کنم و 1000 بار قولمو شکستم و کم کم دیگه مغزم به خودم بی اعتماد شد... الان دیگه 3 روزه حتی 1 ساعت هم نخوابیدم چون خیل تلاش کردم و بعد از 7 سال دوباره خودمو جمع و جور کردم تا برم اون دانشگاه ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه اینقدر طی این یکی دوماه استرس به خودم دادم که همه تایم های خوبم رو تلف کردم و الان رسیدیدم به دی ماه ، و از نظر عقلی دیگه نمیشه توی 6 ماه پزشکی شیراز قبول شد...و من هم واقعا قبولی در این دانشگاه برام یه نوع رستگاری هس ، دیگه 25 سالم هس و میدونم نباید الکی به یه دانشگاه وابسته شد ولی این دانشگاه 7 سال پیش زندگی منو تقریبا خراب کرد و الان هم پس از 7 سال طی 2 ماه وزنم رو از 65 کیلو به 48 تغییر داده ، ینی فقط بگم که داغونم کرده...خلاصه اگه اینقدر اذیتم نکرده بود بهش گیر نمیدادم ولی میدونم اگه من شکستش ندم تا آخر عمر این حسرت پدرمو درمیاره...چرا؟؟ چون این دومین باری هس که این دانشگاه داره زندگی منو خراب میکنه و من هیج کاری نمیکنم...دوستان خواهش میکنم نظراتتون رو به اشتراک بذارید و بگید اگه من هر چی که دارم رو توی این 6 ماه رو کنم ، میتونم این غول لعنتی که سالهای سال زندگیم رو خراب کرده ، شکست بدم؟؟بوده چنین مورد هایی؟
> نظراتتون خیل برام قوت قلب هس و شاید حتی مسیر زندگیم رو تغییر بده و من بتونم دوباره انرژی بگیرم و این غول لعنتی رو شکست بدم ، الان دیگه اونقدر مغزم نسبت به خودم بی اعتماد شده که هر کاری میکنم دیگه میگه نه ، میگه تو یه بازنده ای و همیشه باید ببازی....!
> ممنون
> یا علی 1400/9/30


یه چیزی که از بین حرفات با منم یکسان بود اینکه یه مکان و نقطه اتصال نهایی رو واسه خودت انتخاب کرده بودی و این واست شده بوده بت بزرگ دقیقا مثل من که یه چیزیو واسه خودم نقطه اتصال نهایی کرده بودم باعث شد آرامش . عزت نفسم . خوابم . انرژی مغزیمو ازم بگیره . مقایسه نابودگر عزت نفسه چیزی که خودمم انجامش میدادم لطفا این کارو بخاطر عزت نفست دیگ انجام نده نابودگره تو باید به خودت و مغزت جلوی آیینه جملات تاکیدی کوتاه بگی . اینقدر بگی که باورت بشه . چی بگی؟ من بزرگترین قهرمان زندگیمم . من خیلی قدرتمندم . من هر چی میخونم و تست میزنم بهش تسلط کامل دارم . من لیاقت این رشته .... رو دارم ...

تو اشتباه کارت مقایسه هست . همین مقایسه کم کم عزت نفستو میکشه . تورو ضعیف میکنه و بهت استرس فراوان و دل نگرانی و حاشیه فراوان میده . 
شکرگزاری کن جلوی آیینه انگار دارن ازت مصاحبه میکنن و تو یه دستاورد خفنی بدست اوردی و میخوای خودتو معرفی کنی؟ چی میگی؟ من این رشته خفن رو در بهترین دانشگاه اوردم با جزئیات میگی . 

اینهایی که میگم باعث میشه مغزت و عزت نفست طی 21 روز احیا بشه در صورتی که با جون و دل انجام بدی . این راهشه . 

یادت باشه دست کائنات و دنیا رو نباید ببندی . تو یه رشته ی که داخل قلبت هست همون رسالتته که بهت انرژی درونی میده همونو داشته باش در کنار بسپار به کائنات و خدا که کدوم دانشگاه و درصد و رتبه بهت میده . تو تموم خودتو بزار . این کارا هم که گفتم انجام بده بقیش دست کائناته شاید خیر و عزتمندی تو اهواز باشه یا یه شهر دیگ . تو چی میدونی؟ 

هیچ وقت دست کائنات رو تو یه هیچ کار نبند بزار اون انتخاب کنه واست کجا بهترینه ))))

----------


## GrandArcanist

سلام من خودم روزی 9ساعت میخونم بجز یه روز صبح ساعت7میرم کتابخونه دانشگاه تا وقتی بسته شه البته وسطشم کلاس هست

----------

